# Where to find Scrumpy in the US



## lifeflower (Apr 10, 2015)

barring a trip to SW England, are there any decent brands of scrumpy widely available? Do the commercial versions hold a candle to the home grown stuff?

If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door.


----------



## richmke (Apr 10, 2015)

For us USA members, scrumpy is hard apple cider.
http://www.dailyfruitwine.com/2012/08/what-is-scrumpy/


----------



## Arne (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder. I usually have some down in the cellar but ran out over the winter. Getting time to start another batch. Things have warmed up enough around here the ferments are coming along nicely. Arne.


----------

